# FreeBSD 9 Install and MesaLib-7.4.4.tar.bz2



## annoyed (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello...  This is my first post and first time installation of FreeBSD.  I was able to install FreeBSD 9 with no problems, except, when I restart at the end of the install and login at the shell and begin to configure X. As the manual states, I navigate to the /usr/ports/x11/xorg and run *make install clean* at which time I receive a message that MesaLib-7.4.4.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist.  The system then attempts to fetch it via ftp and can't find it.  I navigated to the ftp using another computer, it's not there.  I checked the burned DVD installation iso, it's not there.  I tried a *pkg_add -r MesaLib-7.4.4.tar.bz2* and it can't be found to include trying several different iterations of the file name with no luck.  Is there something that I'm missing?  I apparently need this file in order to be able to configure X so that I can get a GUI login/desktop.  Any help would be great and I thank you in advance.


----------



## annoyed (Jan 13, 2012)

I also tried *pkg_add -r MesaLib* with no luck as well.  I forgot to add this to my original post.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 13, 2012)

Did you set up the network?  Ports and packages will both try to download needed files.  That will fail unless the network is working.


----------



## annoyed (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, I did set up the networking.  I also checked the ftp for the file from another computer and it wasn't there.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 13, 2012)

Add

```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=yes
```
to /etc/make.conf and try again.  That lets you get the later version.


----------



## annoyed (Jan 13, 2012)

When I cd to that path, I get:  No such file or directory.


----------



## YZMSQ (Jan 13, 2012)

annoyed said:
			
		

> When I cd to that path, I get:  No such file or directory.


You might create it if it doesn't reside there.


----------



## annoyed (Jan 13, 2012)

I also checked the burned installation iso for make.conf.  It wasn't there either.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 13, 2012)

It is not present by default.  As root:
`# ee /etc/make.conf`


----------



## annoyed (Jan 13, 2012)

Created /etc/make.conf. Added:  
	
	



```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=yes
```
 Saved the file. Restarted computer. Logged in. When I *cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg* and run *make install clean* I get the same as before.

I don't know.  I don't think I'm doing anything wrong.  

Just to try, I typed *startx* and received - 
	
	



```
startx: Command not found.
```

I don't want to give up just yet yet I don't know...


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 13, 2012)

It's difficult to suggest more without seeing the actual errors.  Verify networking by pinging something easy like google.com.


----------



## annoyed (Jan 13, 2012)

I meant to say in my previous post that although I received the same message when running make install clean after creating and editing the make.conf file, it was looking for a newer version of MesaLib, that being MesaLib-7.6.1.tar.bz2.

Well if that isn't something, I tried pinging google.com as you suggested and received 
	
	



```
ping: cannot resolve google.com: Host name lookup failure.
```
  Good call!  Now I'm going to have to figure out why my ethernet port didn't get configured when I thought it did.  I'll probably have to reinstall from scratch seeing that I don't know how to configure it through the command line.


----------



## annoyed (Jan 13, 2012)

Since I don't see a way to edit my posts, I would also like to add that I've had several different operating systems installed on this computer from Windows to many different Linux flavors and have had no problems with the network.  In fact, nothing has changed in the physical machine, to include the network, between OS changes. I'm just testing which operating system that I want to run on this computer and I've always wanted to try FreeBSD.  Seeing that nothing has changed in the physical machine, I'm wondering if FreeBSD has the drivers for my motherboard integrated ethernet adapter.  I configured the adapter for DHCP.


----------



## adamk (Jan 13, 2012)

What devices show up when you run *ifconfig*.  There should be at least lo0 for the loopback device and hopefully something for the ethernet adapter.


----------



## annoyed (Jan 13, 2012)

ifconfig does provide quite a bit of information.  Unfortunately, all of the information doesn't fit on the screen as I only get to see the end of the data.  If I knew how to check all the way to the beginning of the screen printout and do a page by page all the way down to the end of the data, I could see all.  

I do see the loopback and I can ping it with no issues.
em1 has a status of active and it appears that em0 has a status of active as well.  Part of em0's data is cutoff at the top.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 13, 2012)

That you have em0 and em1 helps.  Which one is connected to the net?  Also, please show your /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## annoyed (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry I haven't responded sooner.  I installed FreeBSD from scratch to try again.  For whatever reason, I was able to download the packages that FreeBSD needed without doing any type of pkg_add.  Completely odd!  There was an error with Python 2.7.x though as I recall.  Anyway...  Following the manual, I then tried startx.  I received the error message 
	
	



```
startx: Command not found.
```

Although I'm new to FreeBSD, I really don't have any more time to spend trying to install it.  I'm not sure what is causing all of the issues I reported but I am wondering why I don't have issues installing other *nix flavors?  Maybe when FreeBSD incorporates a graphical installation and login without any type of configuration, I'll try again.  I'll keep watching for updates.

Thank you to all who took time out to respond,
Cheers!


----------



## dmcdow (Jan 16, 2012)

annoyed said:
			
		

> Hello...  <snip>
> 
> The system then attempts to fetch it via ftp and can't find it.  <snip>
> Any help would be great and I thank you in advance.



Hi, I too am new to FreeBSD coming from Gentoo and had the same problem installing vim of all things.  I haven't started on X yet.

It's because freedesktop.org doesn't have 7.4.4 listed for download anymore (see: ftp://ftp.freedesktop.org/pub/mesa/)

When the build dies it says to download the file manually into /usr/ports/distfiles.  I found version 7.4.4 here http://sourceforge.net/projects/mesa3d/files/MesaLib/7.4.4/.  I copied it to /usr/ports/distfiles and restarted the build (make install clean).  It happily finished the install of vim with no further problems

Hope this helps,
David


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 17, 2012)

annoyed said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't responded sooner.  I installed FreeBSD from scratch to try again.  For whatever reason, I was able to download the packages that FreeBSD needed without doing any type of pkg_add.  Completely odd!  There was an error with Python 2.7.x though as I recall.  Anyway...  Following the manual, I then tried startx.  I received the error message
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Handbook says to restart after installing X, which would have fixed this (or rehash).  Reinstalling is a Windowsism.  FreeBSD is a lot more predictable, so if the same process is used, the same results are likely.



> Although I'm new to FreeBSD, I really don't have any more time to spend trying to install it.  I'm not sure what is causing all of the issues I reported but I am wondering why I don't have issues installing other *nix flavors?



Too many variables to speculate.



> Maybe when FreeBSD incorporates a graphical installation and login without any type of configuration, I'll try again.  I'll keep watching for updates.



It's unlikely that FreeBSD will ever come with a preconfigured desktop configuration.  That's not its job.  However, there are people who have taken FreeBSD and built a desktop configuration around it, like PC-BSD.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 17, 2012)

adamk & Dru, I have removed your bikeshed bickering from this thread. There's no need to do this in public (especially not private messages) and pollute OP's topic with it.


----------

